# Home remedy for shin bang and cold/numb toes?



## charmiander (Oct 25, 2011)

This poor college student would really want to save $$$$, by the way... Wish I had the $$$$ to drop on those fancy Intuition liners and whatnot shbang.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Are you using actual ski/snowboard socks?

Also, a properly fitting boot should be snug/tight on your foot. If you can wiggle your toes around a lot, you might be causing you legs to work harder to keep your edges, thus resulting in more soreness in your legs.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

what you need is this: ELIMINATOR TONGUE SHIMS - LARGE - PR

you have excessive room in the shin area of your boots, which is causing you to overtighten, which cuts off circulation, which makes your foot/toes cold and numb


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

I had the same problem last year and it fucked my season badly though my boots were a bit old and packed out.

I bought some new boots this year and its solved the problem to some degree. I wear Thirty Two Lashed in a size 8 and my toes still get a bit cold/numb after a few hours and especially if I am hiking in the snow. My buddy just bought some new TM-Team and said that he finds that the toes aren't all that insulated either. I'm getting some decent footbeds and I went back to canted footbed in my bindings this year which has helped a lot.

just my 2c on the issues I had and whats started to work


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

charmiander said:


> I bought the Salomon Ivy's 2nd hand from somebody, so the inner liner in each boot have a different lace-locking mechanism. Regardless, both laces on the inner liners are frustratingly hard to pull tight and lock in. Do they even matter?? Just sayin' 'cause I look incredibly stupid when struggling for 5 minutes to lock each of those suckers into place....


First sounds like you bought someone else's problem here. They may have the "wrong" lace system or even the wrong liner for the boot. Meaning they just shoved what ever liner was lying around into the boot. 



charmiander said:


> I ride with Salomon Ivy boa boots - even if I tighten the boa coils, I still have a ton of room in the shins (not to mention my heels....). This is probably where the shin bangs come into play - my calves and shins still hurt and are still freakin' bruised, ugh. As for the cold numb toes, I have no idea where the pressure points come into play, since I can wiggle my toes around and even scrunch 'em up in the boots while strapped in to my board and my feet don't feel like it's getting crushed or anything.


If you shin is moving...it should not. You mentioned your shin & calf are banging into the boot. This should not happen. When fit properly or tightened properly the boot becomes "one" so to say with your shin/calf. There should be very minimal gaping none really



charmiander said:


> Are there any suggestions/ideas as to how I can correct this two-fold problem? I was thinking of taking my boots in for a boot-fitting, but then I might as well just get new boots then...??? =/ I've been reading snowboard boot-buying guides and boot-fitting tips online, but I still have no clue as to what to look out/ask for if I really do have to get new boots or take my current boots in for a boot-fitting.


If you've been reading the guides properly you would see your boots don't fit the description of fitting properly, sorry to call you out here but must.....
Even though you are on a budget you can still get fit properly and get a good boot for under $150. You probably wasted more than that in time fiddling with your boots, breaks because your feet hurt, going home cuz of frustration, etc.... you get the point.

Time to hit a local shop and spend some of that keg money on boots


----------



## charmiander (Oct 25, 2011)

Deimus85 said:


> Are you using actual ski/snowboard socks?
> 
> Also, a properly fitting boot should be snug/tight on your foot. If you can wiggle your toes around a lot, you might be causing you legs to work harder to keep your edges, thus resulting in more soreness in your legs.


Yup, using actual snowboarding socks! I dunno how my boots can just cut off circulation if I can wiggle my toes around.... Wiggling didn't help with circulation either. And weird thing is, my legs weren't sore at all.. Just certain spots on the calves&shins that hurt and are bruised. 




slyder said:


> If you've been reading the guides properly you would see your boots don't fit the description of fitting properly, sorry to call you out here but must.....
> Even though you are on a budget you can still get fit properly and get a good boot for under $150. You probably wasted more than that in time fiddling with your boots, breaks because your feet hurt, going home cuz of frustration, etc.... you get the point.
> 
> Time to hit a local shop and spend some of that keg money on boots


Yeah, I figured that my chances of a home-remedy for cold&numb toes + shin bang would be pretty low.. Thought I should just ask out of desperation though, ehhh..


@mitch19 - I'll keep the canted footbeds in mind, thanks!


----------



## charmiander (Oct 25, 2011)

legallyillegal said:


> what you need is this: ELIMINATOR TONGUE SHIMS - LARGE - PR
> 
> you have excessive room in the shin area of your boots, which is causing you to overtighten, which cuts off circulation, which makes your foot/toes cold and numb


A friend suggested wrapping my calves with a towel instead of buying custom tounges - any thoughts?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

boots should not be loose...that is why you are getting shin bang and perhaps black toe...there are some home remedies...btw boot are the most important piece of your gear

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Does your resort rent just boots, some do. Then it will only cost you a few extra bucks and still be able to use the rest of your gear.

I don't think there is a "home remedy" for poor fitting boots, you also mentioned the liners don't match as I addressed before. I truly think you need to re-visit CL for a better pair of boots, borrow a buddies spare set, rent some or buy a new pair. 

Discomfort like this takes all the fun away as you already know !!!!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Dec 6, 2012)

I wear Salomon Ivy boots but with the speed lace which gives a little more control than I felt I had with the Boas. I hate the Boa system though to be honest. As for relief from pain and numbness there is this tape call KT Tape and it using kinsieology (sp) to apply pressure and relieve the tension in the muscles. As a temporary remedy I would suggest buying a roll. It's around twenty bucks and you can get a few uses out of it and wear it for days at a time, it can get wet, bends with your skin and doesn't pinch or hurt. Kinesiology Tape | KT Tape Check it out here. I use it for my knees. But in the end, you need new boots or liners eventually. If you can try on guys boots too and see how they fit too. 

Good luck and I hope you get more time on the mountain.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

DesireeM81 said:


> I wear Salomon Ivy boots but with the speed lace which gives a little more control than I felt I had with the Boas. I hate the Boa system though to be honest. As for relief from pain and numbness there is this tape call KT Tape and it using kinsieology (sp) to apply pressure and relieve the tension in the muscles. As a temporary remedy I would suggest buying a roll. It's around twenty bucks and you can get a few uses out of it and wear it for days at a time, it can get wet, bends with your skin and doesn't pinch or hurt. Kinesiology Tape | KT Tape Check it out here. I use it for my knees. But in the end, you need new boots or liners eventually. If you can try on guys boots too and see how they fit too.
> 
> Good luck and I hope you get more time on the mountain.


Salomon's quick lace system is the only one worth anyone's time.

I hear KT tape is worthwhile.

Sounds more and more like the OP needs to buy new boots.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Dec 6, 2012)

Deimus85 said:


> Salomon's quick lace system is the only one worth anyone's time.
> 
> I hear KT tape is worthwhile.
> 
> Sounds more and more like the OP needs to buy new boots.


I started off with a pair of Burton's don't remember the model but they were cheap and hand me downs. They squished the top of my foot so bad I was left with bone aches. I wanted laces so I could adjust for the big arch in my foot but they only ones I could find were the Nike's and they just weren't tall enough for me so I went with the Salomon's which was a great choice. It's a stiffer boot. The speed lace is split into the liner, the top portion of the boot and the bottom potion of the boot. A comfortable tight fit for me. I have always had issues with shoes so I knew going into snowboarding that I needed to pick out the right boot the first time around. I debated going with a men's boot to get laces but my calfs are ginormous so a girls boots and bindings were necessary.


----------

